# 1/32 Luftwaffe Ta-152 H



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

This is the Pacific Coast Models 1/32 limited run injection kit of Kurt Tanks effort to build a high altitude fighter in the closing months of the war. The model is a tough build, a putty hog IMO. Nothing really fit without a lot of coaxing and I had to add a bunch of detail that should have been done in the molds. Any fan of German aircraft will tell you this model is pretty darn inaccurate and I wont argue. But it looks cool, scaled out well to specs and I love a good looking plane in camo. I used Eduard PE for the interior details and Xtracolor paint for the outside. I rescribed and riveted the fuselage. I made new prop blades in brass and used G Factor brass landing gear. The kit decals are great as were the clear parts. :thumbsup: MP


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Looks good!

I built Pacific Coasts' Macchi 200, and , yeah, they're "advanced modelers only" kits. The biggest problem I found with the Macchi was the instrument panel was 1/8" wider than the fuselage! I sliced a slice out of the middle of the panel, which ends up being hidden by the gunsight anyway.


----------



## HAL9000 (Apr 15, 2010)

Beautiful job! Really nice.


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Great Job!!!!!


----------



## Gundamhead (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Great kit. As someone who is thinking of engraving panels and maybe riveting a 1/48 scale Shinden (the Hasagawa kit which has raised panel lines) what tools would you recogmend for engraving and riveting? Especially the riveting.


----------

